# PC trennt sich alle paar Minuten vom Internet



## Dealy (29. November 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben, 

ich habe leider folgendes Problem:

Mein PC trennt sich alle paar Minuten vom Internet. Nach ca. 1 Minute verbindet er sich wieder oder ich kann ihn auch manuell noch einmal mit dem Netzwerk verbinden lassen. 

Wichtig zu wissen:

- ich benutze Wlan
- auf meinem Laptop und auf dem anderen PC funktionieren Wlan und Internet einwandfrei
- ich habe bereits den Treiber gelöscht und anschließend neu installiert, doch das brachte nichts
- es handelt sich um einen Belkin Play USB Wireless Adapter
- ich besitze eine 25000er Leitung
- Router: Speedport W 722V von der Telekom

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

LG
Dea


----------



## Royce (29. November 2011)

Wie biste denn mit dem internet verbunden? Lan oder wlan?
Royce

Edit: Oh habs uberlesen^^
Hast du vllt deinen laptop mit nem lan kabel irgendwo anders angeschlissen?


----------



## Dealy (29. November 2011)

Per Wlan, mit LAN ist es nicht möglich, da ich zwar was die Luftlinie angeht nahe bin, jedoch zu viele Zimmer dazwischen sind.


----------



## Royce (29. November 2011)

Ich hatte nämlich dasselbe problem. Das problem war bei mir, dass ich mit lan und wlan verbunden war...


----------



## Dealy (29. November 2011)

Mit Kabel oder hattest du nur LAN aktiviert?


----------



## Royce (29. November 2011)

Ich hatte das problem bei mir gelöst ondem ichveinfach das lan kabel rausgezogen hab. Oder reden wir grad aneinander vorbei o.0


----------



## Dealy (29. November 2011)

Nene reden nicht eineinander vorbei  Ich hab kein Kabel dran, also kann es daran nicht liegen. Danke dir trotzdem 

Edit: Habe nun den Belkin Wlan Stick mit dem ausgetauscht der bei dem anderen PC funktioniert. Das Problem tritt weiterhin auf, während der Wlan Stick beim anderen PC einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. November 2011)

Was für einen w722v hast du?Typ a oder b?(sollte mit auf der box stehen)
Wird dein stick recht warm?(einfach mal anfassen wenn das inet ausgestiegen ist)
Laufen im hintergrund irgendwelche datentransfers?Rechner mal auf vieren gescannt?
Besteht das problem auch,wenn dein rechner nachweislich als einziger im netzwerk läuft?(alles andere muß aus sein)


----------



## Jimini (29. November 2011)

Wirf auch mal einen Blick ins (hoffentlich vorhandene) Log des Routers, vielleicht findest du doch hilfreiche Hinweise.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Dealy (29. November 2011)

Hier die Antworten:

- es ist ein Typ b
- der Wlan Stick ist zwar warm, aber nicht auffällig warm würde ich sagen, da er sich so anfühlt wie der vom anderen PC auch
- Scanner läuft gerade, mal schauen was danach ist
- ja das Problem besteht dann weiterhin
- ich kenne mich mit dem Log leider garnicht aus und ich hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich ihn hier einfach poste:

Es werden alle Systemereignisse des Routers gezeigt.
29.11.2011   21:43:28 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse <94:44:52:861:5C>  IP-Adresse <192.168.2.108> Subnetzmaske <255.255.255.0>  DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway <192.168.2.1> Lease Time  <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  21:43:28 sende ACK an 192.168.2.108
29.11.2011  21:43:26 sende OFFER an 192.168.2.108
29.11.2011  21:39:32 192.168.2.108 Anmeldung erfolgreich.
29.11.2011  21:39:12 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.108> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  21:39:12 sende ACK an 192.168.2.108
29.11.2011  21:39:09 sende OFFER an 192.168.2.108
29.11.2011  21:31:19 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.108> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  21:31:19 sende ACK an 192.168.2.108
29.11.2011  20:58:28 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:28 **fragmentation flood** 128.70.90.214, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:27 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:26 **fragmentation flood** 128.70.90.214, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:23 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:23 **fragmentation flood** 128.70.90.214, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:21 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:21 **fragmentation flood** 128.70.90.214, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:15 **fragmentation flood** 128.70.90.214, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:12 **fragmentation flood** 128.70.90.214, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:12 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:10 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:10 **fragmentation flood** 128.70.90.214, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:58:10 **fragmentation flood** 90.12.171.34, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:57:59 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:57:56 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:57:54 **fragmentation flood** 90.55.103.58, 6881->> 192.168.2.100, 6881 (von PPPoE - Eingang)
29.11.2011  20:11:28 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <48:60:BC:22:09:CF> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.105> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  20:11:28 sende ACK an 192.168.2.105
29.11.2011  20:11:24 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <48:60:BC:22:09:CF> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.105> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  20:11:24 sende ACK an 192.168.2.105
29.11.2011  20:06:42 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <20:06:42>
29.11.2011  20:06:42 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <20:06:42>
29.11.2011  17:45:09 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.108> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  17:45:09 sende ACK an 192.168.2.108
29.11.2011  17:45:09 sende OFFER an 192.168.2.108
29.11.2011  17:44:46 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:86:E5:70> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.100> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  17:44:46 sende ACK an 192.168.2.100
29.11.2011  17:44:44 sende OFFER an 192.168.2.100
29.11.2011  17:36:23 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:86:E5:70> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.100> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  17:36:23 sende ACK an 192.168.2.100
29.11.2011  17:23:42 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:86:E5:70> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.100> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  17:23:42 sende ACK an 192.168.2.100
29.11.2011  17:23:42 sende OFFER an 192.168.2.100
29.11.2011  16:27:46 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  16:27:46 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  16:19:32 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:86:E5:70> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.100> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  16:19:32 sende ACK an 192.168.2.100
29.11.2011  16:19:29 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:86:E5:70> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.100> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  16:19:29 sende ACK an 192.168.2.100
29.11.2011  16:19:25 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:86:E5:70> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.100> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  16:19:25 sende ACK an 192.168.2.100
29.11.2011  16:13:56 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  16:13:56 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  16:13:51 DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  16:13:51 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  16:02:33 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <48:60:BC:22:09:CF> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.105> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  16:02:33 sende ACK an 192.168.2.105
29.11.2011  15:40:33 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  15:40:23 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <15:40:23>
29.11.2011  15:40:20 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  15:40:19 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.159.61 (R022)
29.11.2011  15:40:19 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  15:40:18 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  15:40:18 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  15:40:18 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  15:40:18 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  15:40:18 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  15:40:18 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  15:38:44 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  15:38:44 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  15:38:44 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  14:59:12 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  14:59:08 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <14:59:08>
29.11.2011  14:59:07 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  14:59:06 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.139.85 (R022)
29.11.2011  14:59:05 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  14:59:05 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  14:59:05 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  14:59:05 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  14:59:05 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  14:59:05 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  14:59:05 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  14:57:26 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  14:57:26 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  14:57:26 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  14:51:37 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <48:60:BC:22:09:CF> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.105> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  14:51:37 sende ACK an 192.168.2.105
29.11.2011  14:51:10 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <48:60:BC:22:09:CF> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.105> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  14:51:10 sende ACK an 192.168.2.105
29.11.2011  14:47:24 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  14:47:18 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <14:47:18>
29.11.2011  14:47:16 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  14:47:15 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.141.244 (R022)
29.11.2011  14:47:15 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  14:47:15 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  14:47:15 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  14:47:15 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  14:47:15 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  14:47:15 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  14:47:15 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  14:42:41 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  14:42:41 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  14:42:41 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  14:22:50 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  14:22:43 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <14:22:43>
29.11.2011  14:22:42 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  14:22:41 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.134.56 (R022)
29.11.2011  14:22:40 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  14:22:40 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  14:22:40 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  14:22:40 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  14:22:40 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  14:22:40 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  14:22:40 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  14:19:50 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  14:19:50 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  14:19:50 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  14:09:48 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  14:09:46 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <14:09:46>
29.11.2011  14:09:43 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  14:09:42 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.137.218 (R022)
29.11.2011  14:09:42 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  14:09:42 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  14:09:42 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  14:09:42 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  14:09:42 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  14:09:42 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  14:09:39 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  14:09:39 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  13:53:57 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  13:53:57 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  13:53:57 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  13:43:55 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  13:43:46 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <13:43:46>
29.11.2011  13:43:44 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  13:43:43 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.158.156 (R022)
29.11.2011  13:43:43 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  13:43:43 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  13:43:43 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  13:43:43 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  13:43:43 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  13:43:43 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  13:43:40 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  13:43:40 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  13:25:40 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  13:25:40 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  13:25:40 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  13:15:39 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  13:15:36 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <13:15:36>
29.11.2011  13:15:17 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  13:15:16 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.144.55 (R022)
29.11.2011  13:15:16 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  13:15:16 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  13:15:16 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  13:15:15 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  13:15:15 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  13:15:15 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  13:15:12 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  13:15:12 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  12:55:32 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  12:55:32 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  12:55:32 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  12:43:56 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <00:22:FA:888:A6> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.104> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  12:43:56 sende ACK an 192.168.2.104
29.11.2011  12:41:49 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <00:22:FA:888:A6> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.104> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  12:41:49 sende ACK an 192.168.2.104
29.11.2011  12:41:44 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <00:22:FA:888:A6> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.104> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  12:41:44 sende ACK an 192.168.2.104
29.11.2011  12:06:45 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  12:06:45 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  12:06:43 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  12:06:43 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  11:59:38 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  11:59:38 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  11:59:38 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  11:59:38 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  11:22:15 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  11:22:15 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  11:09:12 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  11:09:12 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  11:09:09 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  11:09:09 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  10:53:25 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  10:53:25 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  10:50:38 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  10:50:38 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  10:50:35 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  10:50:35 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  10:50:31 DHCP ist aktiv: LAN MAC Adresse  <94:44:52:861:5C> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.107> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  10:50:31 sende ACK an 192.168.2.107
29.11.2011  09:17:17 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <48:60:BC:22:09:CF> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.105> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  09:17:17 sende ACK an 192.168.2.105
29.11.2011  08:05:57 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <08:05:57>
29.11.2011  08:05:56 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <08:05:56>
29.11.2011  07:13:21 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  07:13:18 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <07:13:18>
29.11.2011  07:13:02 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  07:13:01 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.147.163 (R022)
29.11.2011  07:13:00 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  07:13:00 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  07:13:00 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  07:13:00 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  07:13:00 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  07:13:00 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  07:13:00 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  07:11:01 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  07:11:01 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  07:11:01 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  07:09:54 DHCP ist aktiv: WLAN MAC Adresse  <48:60:BC:22:09:CF> IP-Adresse <192.168.2.105> Subnetzmaske  <255.255.255.0> DNS-Server <192.168.2.1> Gateway  <192.168.2.1> Lease Time <1814400> (H001)
29.11.2011  07:09:54 sende ACK an 192.168.2.105
29.11.2011  02:57:06 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  02:57:01 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <02:57:01>
29.11.2011  02:57:00 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  02:56:59 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.152.180 (R022)
29.11.2011  02:56:58 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  02:56:58 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  02:56:58 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  02:56:58 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  02:56:58 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  02:56:58 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  02:56:58 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  02:54:55 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  02:54:55 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  02:54:55 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  02:44:54 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  02:44:51 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <02:44:51>
29.11.2011  02:44:50 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  02:44:49 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.156.76 (R022)
29.11.2011  02:44:48 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  02:44:48 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  02:44:48 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  02:44:48 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  02:44:48 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  02:44:48 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  02:44:48 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  02:41:41 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  02:41:41 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  02:41:41 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  02:20:06 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  02:20:01 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <02:20:01>
29.11.2011  02:20:00 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  02:19:59 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.141.231 (R022)
29.11.2011  02:19:59 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  02:19:59 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  02:19:59 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  02:19:59 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  02:19:59 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  02:19:59 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  02:19:59 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  02:15:29 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  02:15:29 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  02:15:29 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  02:05:34 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <02:05:34>
29.11.2011  02:05:34 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <02:05:34>
29.11.2011  02:05:28 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  02:05:22 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <02:05:22>
29.11.2011  02:05:20 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  02:05:19 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.147.88 (R022)
29.11.2011  02:05:19 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  02:05:19 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  02:05:19 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  02:05:19 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  02:05:19 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  02:05:18 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  02:05:18 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  01:58:53 PPPoE Stopp
29.11.2011  01:58:53 Internetverbindung wurde getrennt.(R009)
29.11.2011  01:58:53 If(PPPoE) beendet PPP
29.11.2011  01:48:51 Konfigurations-Service wird kontaktiert.
29.11.2011  01:48:42 NTP (Network Time Protokoll) aktiv - Aktuell empfangene Zeit:<29.11.2011> <01:48:42>
29.11.2011  01:48:37 Internetverbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt.(R010)
29.11.2011  01:48:36 Vom Internetanbieter zugewiesene Gateway-IP-Adresse:87.158.155.241 (R022)
29.11.2011  01:48:36 Benutzername und Passwort: OK
29.11.2011  01:48:36 If(PPPoE) startet PPP
29.11.2011  01:48:36 PPPoE empfange PADS
29.11.2011  01:48:36 PPPoE sende PADR
29.11.2011  01:48:36 PPPoE empfange PADO
29.11.2011  01:48:36 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  01:48:36 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  01:38:13 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  01:38:10 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  01:38:07 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  01:38:04 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  01:38:04 If(PPPoE) Dial PPP
29.11.2011  01:37:54 PPPoE sende PADI
29.11.2011  01:37:51 PPPoE sende PADI

P.s.: Eine kleine Frage am Rande: Wie kann ich E-Mails von Mozilla Thunderbird auf meinem Pc abspeichern? Ich überlege ihn platt zu machen wenn nichts funktioniert.


----------



## ASD_588 (29. November 2011)

wvieleicht wir der W lan stick zu warm.
leg ihn mal an einen kühlen ort für 10min bei 10° und probire danach ob er länger läuft.


----------



## Dealy (30. November 2011)

Hm, das war leider auch nicht die Lösung. Weitere Ideen?


----------



## Mzler (30. November 2011)

Router restart .
Evtl settings von Router und pc nochmal checken .
Treiber 
Nehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.


----------



## Dealy (30. November 2011)

Habe ich alles gemacht, funktioniert leider alles nicht. Die Abstände haben sich zwar nun verringert, trotzdem tritt es jetzt ca alle 10 Minuten auf.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. November 2011)

Dealy schrieb:


> Hier die Antworten:
> 
> - es ist ein Typ b
> - der Wlan Stick ist zwar warm, aber nicht auffällig warm würde ich sagen, da er sich so anfühlt wie der vom anderen PC auch
> ...


Hmmm...ok...Aber dein router-log schaut etwas merkwürdig aus.
Habe mal kurz google bemüht und gelesen das es helfen könnte,wenn du die router-firewall deaktivierst.(hier post nr. 9) Du solltest das also mal versuchen.



> P.s.: Eine kleine Frage am Rande: Wie kann ich E-Mails von Mozilla Thunderbird auf meinem Pc abspeichern? Ich überlege ihn platt zu machen wenn nichts funktioniert.


Ich wüßte nicht wie,aber in den einstellungen von thunderbird findest du einen eintrag in welchem verzeichnis sie gespeichert werden.Das kannst du sichern.Nach der neuinstallation von thunderbird legst du dann wieder normal ein email-konto an,suchst wieder den speicherort und kopierst den inhalt des gesicherten verzeichnisses dort hinein.Danach sollte alles wieder da sein.


----------



## Dealy (30. November 2011)

@ TurricanVeteran: Ist es denn nicht gefährlich die Firewall auszuschalten? Vorallem die am Router? 

Aaah, vielen Dank für die Idee mit der E-mail werde ich gleich suchen  Vielen Dank!

Nachträglich noch:

Der Virenscanner hat 7 Dateien gefunden und 4 entfernt. Trotzdem hat sich an dem Problem nichts geändert.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. Dezember 2011)

Dealy schrieb:


> @ TurricanVeteran: Ist es denn nicht gefährlich die Firewall auszuschalten? Vorallem die am Router?


Was soll daran gefährlich sein?Vor allem bei so einer nutzlosen standard-firewall?Das ding ist quasi nicht viel mehr als eine port-sperre.Wenn sich dein rechner was einfängt,kommt das eh meist über port 80 und der ist immer offen da du darüber normal im inet surfst.Eine richtig verwendete windows-firewall plus ein anständiger antivirus sind da um längen effektiver.
Ich benutze für die windows-firewall übrigens windows7-firewall control.(als freeware) Da kann man dann explizit einstellen welches programm zugriff auf das inet bekommt und welches nicht.Ich kann dir nur dazu raten,auch wenn es am anfang etwas nervig ist bis alles richtig festgelegt ist.



> Der Virenscanner hat 7 Dateien gefunden und 4 entfernt. Trotzdem hat sich an dem Problem nichts geändert.


 Kann dein virenscanner eine bootfähige cd mit aktuellen signaturen erstellen?Wenn ja,dann mach das mal und lass ihn von cd durch laufen.Dann sollte er alles entfernen können.


----------



## Dealy (2. Dezember 2011)

@ TurricanVeteran: Habe nun die Firewall ausgeschaltet, nachdem ich bei  der Telekom angerufen habe. Mein Router hatte kein Button, man musste  einen Link eingeben, den nur die Telekommenschen kennen. Konnte seitdem  noch nicht so viel testen, aber jetzt sitze ich hier und mal schauen wie  lange es hält. Was den Virenscanner angeht: ich habe keine Ahnung wo  ich das nachsehen kann. Ich benutze nur Antivir.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. Dezember 2011)

Dealy schrieb:


> @ TurricanVeteran: Habe nun die Firewall ausgeschaltet, nachdem ich bei  der Telekom angerufen habe. Mein Router hatte kein Button, man musste  einen Link eingeben, den nur die Telekommenschen kennen.


Das halte ich gerade für recht unwahrscheinlich.Bei meinem w700v kann ich die problemlos deaktivieren und die tkom-router haben ein einheits-gui.(egal,von wem die tkom gerade fertigen lässt)


> Ich benutze nur Antivir.


 Jetzt mach ich mir sorgen.Antivir ist nicht gerade der virenscanner,den man benutzen sollte.(auch wenn das jetzt viele nicht gerne lesen wollen) Soweit ich weiß,kann zumindest die freeware-version keine bootfähigen cd`s erstellen.Kennst du nicht jemanden,der einen standard-bezahl antivirus hat?Die können das meist.
Außerdem muß ich dir dazu raten,entweder windows7-firewall control oder äquivalent zu installieren,damit du auch merkst was alles zugriff auf das inet haben will.Wenn man die windows firewall nicht steuert macht die alles im hintergrund und das,meiner meinung nach,nicht zufriedenstellend bzw. so das es sicher für deinen rechner ist.


----------



## Dealy (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich konnte die Firewall wirklich nicht abstellen. Habe ca. 1 Stunde lang mit der Telekom telefoniert, bis jemand mir gesagt hat, dass man es nur mit dem Link abschalten kann. Egal, jetzt ist es ja aus. Seitdem und seit dem Software Update wurde ich nicht mehr aus dem Internet geworfen. Mal schauen wie lange es hält. Ich werde den Tipp mit Windows 7 Firewall Control beherzigen. Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Verox (10. Januar 2012)

hatte das Problem auch mal mit einem Laptop und Wlan. Ich bin fast verrückt geworden und sogar 3 IT-Selbstständige mit viel Erfahrung haben sich an dem Problem die Zähne ausgebissen.

Am Ende waren es natürlich wie immer die Treiber. Man sollte wirklich den richtigen wählen! Manchmal wird wegen sich ändernden Standards in der IT Landschaft eine Karte nicht mehr für weitere OS versionen weiterentwickelt etc oder es ist generell Bugbehaftet, sodass solche Probleme wie ein minütliches connect/disconnect auftritt.

Notfalls schaue, wenn du es mit Treibern nicht hinbekommst, dass du vielleicht die Wlan-Karte (PCMCIA / miniPCI etc) ersetzen kannst durch eine andere einbaubare. (generelles Lenovo/IBM Problem)

Btw: hast du irgendwann dein BIOS geupdatet? Hatte letztes *mal wieder* ein IBM Problem, nur *jaja* gesagt zu einem BIOS update und dann 8 Stunden versucht eine miniPCI Karte von der Blacklist im BIOS runter zu nehmen. - vergebens. Auch alte BIOS Versionen wieder aufgespielt etc - vergebens. 
Mit Hardware Ersatz gings dann auch gut.

Wie gesagt: schade um die Zeit. Kauf dir lieber ne Ersatzkarte für 15 € und die Sache geht wieder, wenns mit Treibern absolut nicht zu richten ist.


----------



## Dealy (22. Januar 2012)

Hey Verox, 

nein ich habe noch nie mein BIOS geupdated, weil ich schlicht und weg zu blöd dafür bin. Ich habe mir das Programm dazu von der HP des Herstellers runtergladen. Wenn ich es starte, dann kann ich das Update sehen, welches ich auswählen sollte, doch wenn ich es auswähle und updaten drücke geschieht nichts. Das Programm tut einfach nicht das was es soll. Mir wurde hier im Forum eine Möglichkeit mit einer CD erklärt, doch ich hatte einfach Angst damit was kaputt zu machen. Nachdem ich mein PC geöffnet und die Batterie rausgenommen und reseted habe ging mein PC wieder einwandfrei. 

Tja und nun geht mein Internet mal wieder nicht. Mein PC trennt sich wieder alle paar Minuten vom Internet. Ich habe langsam den Verdacht, dass vielleicht mein Motherboard einen Knacks hat. Könnte das irgendwie der Grund sein?


----------



## AbsolutStorm (25. Januar 2012)

Nein, es ist nicht dein PC... es liegt zu 100% an der Telekom. Im Service Forum gibt es jede Menge einträge über beschwerden dieser Art.. Ich kämpfe mich auch derzeit damit rum 
Es gibt einfach keine Lösung für dieses Problem und die Telekom-Leute sind auch nicht wirklich schlau -.- Ich erkläre denen wie das Problem aussieht und die glauben mir manche Sachen einfach nicht und sagen, dass so etwas gar nicht geht -.-

Die machen bei mir gerade wiedermal eine Messung.. Das haben sie schon einmal gemacht, da wurde auch nichts gefunden. Also werden sie jetzt bestimmt auch nichts finden.
Ich hatte auch deinen Router... Jetzt habe ich schon einen neueren! den W723V.. Noch einen Routerwechsel meinen die, bringt auch nichts.

Die weigern sich einfach nach einer Lösung zu suchen... Langsam gebe ich auch dieses Thema auf!

MfG
AbsolutStorm


----------



## Dealy (28. Januar 2012)

@ AbsolutStorm: Das klingt einleuchtend. Plötzlich geht es wieder seit paar Tagen perfekt. Grml . . .


----------

